
Big Brains, Small Minds - Futurebot
http://chronicle.com/article/Big-Brains-Small-Minds/236480
======
CuriouslyC
The process of trying to unravel the gordian knot of cultural evolution may
develop the ability to think critically, but it is surely a sub-optimal method
for doing so. Imagine if people learning science were never presented with a
unified model or complete picture, but instead provided all the original
research papers and told to come to their own conclusions? If the humanities
want to remain relevant they need to distill themselves into a valuable and
cohesive whole.

